# Bind



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Greetings, Horror Mavens! It has been many-a moon since The Sinister One has posted on this board, but here I am once more to bring my own brand of Dark Chaos to Haunt Forum!

As my first official thread upon my return, I bring you news about a film that is being put together by a good friend of mine, Dan Walton. The name of this film is *BIND. *It's an homage to all the eighties Slasher films we all know and love like *Friday the 13th, The Burning, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Halloween*...Well, you get the picture.

Rather than run down a bunch of posts I have made on another Realm, I will post the IMDB link for you guys to see what you're in for when this story driven, blood drenched, cinematic scare fest finally hits the theaters. So check it out! Lots of great stuff and information in store in the weeks to come!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1185839/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As Sin says, if there are any true horror fans here who are fans of 80's style slasher flicks, this project promises to be right up your alley!

There has been plenty of press on the movie, and the sampling of links below gives you a good idea of what is in store for the viewers!

BIND looks to be a solid new entry in the slice 'em and dice 'em genre!

http://bindthemovie.ca/

http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=5176

http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=5209

http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=5448

http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=5725


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the chime in, JT! Yes, the press gets more hotter with each passing day. People are really going to dig what's in store for them when this finally hits.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

“For years, the wooded mountains have been the setting for many myths, horror and ghost stories, told from one generation to the next on camping trips. What no one ever thought to consider was: What if there was someone in those woods worse than any myth imaginable?” Just from watching the trailer it is easy to see that this is in fact a 80's style slasher flick. Looking forward to watching this one! Thanks Sin!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looks good! I'll be on the lookout for it I love 80s slashers!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More casting news, as Fango caught up with Dan Walton for an update on the splatter fest.

http://fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=6517

:devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another *BIND* Update: Christa Campbell is now officially onboard for the film! Stay tuned for more important updates in the weeks to come.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Late breaking just in: The lovely Axelle Carolyn, wife of the great Neil Marshall is now attached to *BIND*! The news just keeps getting better and better, gang! As always, keep checking this thread for more updates as they become available.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool ..Haven't heard of this one yet tilll now
thanks.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You are quite welcome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking forward to this!


----------

